# Hello from North Western PA



## Sugarmaker (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,
I have been keeping bees for several years and was just introduced to this forum by a friend in the maple syrup forum.
You have a great site and I will try to check in once in a while to get some tips.
Currently the bees are working goldenrod.
We have 10 hives at the present time.
I have met a lot of very nice bee keeper friends. 
Looking forward to learning many things about bees from this forum. The pictures that folks post here are a great learning tool.

Regards,
Chris Casbohm
www.mapleandhoney.com


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I was just up your way today. Goldenrod is looking good. Hopefully, the coming rains will be minimal.


----------



## Sugarmaker (Aug 11, 2009)

Blue Sky,
I think I have been through Hiram before. What brings you to our neck of the woods? And if you get up here again the invitation is always open to stop in and visit.
We have a Bee keeping demonstration day coming this Sat at Asbury Woods nature center in Millcreek.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## North Bee (May 5, 2009)

Chris,

I grew up north of Pittsburgh and spent a good bit of time in Chautauqua County growing up. I went through your area a few weeks ago and the goldenrod looked great. It is just starting here in SC.

Welcome aboard.

Jeff


----------



## Sugarmaker (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Jeff,
I need to get into the 10 hives in the next week or so and see how the goldenrod crop is looking. Based on the dry and warm weather we have had for the last two weeks it should be great.
Regards,
Chris


----------

